# Mini excavator vs. Backhoe



## start2finish

Which is the better choice for a landscaper, we do a considerable amount of grading, we build retaining walls. We install irrigation, clear stumps(difficult not owning a backhoe now, sold the old one and are working on a replacement), bury tanks. 

I am leaning towards the mini-ex, 40-45 hp 9000lb models

or a 310JD (used)

any input, thanks


----------



## PipeGuy

start2finish said:


> Which is the better choice for a landscaper...any input, thanks


If you're in it for the long haul then buy a skid-steer loader and a mini-excavator - a truly productive and versatile combination.


----------



## jmic

I'm with Pipeguy. A mini ex. and a skid steer will give you the perfect 1,2,punch:boxing: and IMO will operate circles around a rubber tire backhoe. One exception might be loading triaxles, but once you get the knack you can do that with the other machines as well.


----------



## rino1494

I agree, with everyone else. Mini ex and a track skid steer would be nice, but you can get away with a skid steer on tires.


----------



## denick

Add another vote the the mini-excavator column. Get a quick-fit and extra hydraulic circuit on the machine. If you can get a skid steer also you'd be all set.

Nick


----------



## tgeb

I'm with these guys.

Mini-ex and a skidsteer.


----------



## start2finish

ok maybe I didn't explain myself, we own a S250, and a several tractors, I'm wasn't trying to get started here, but I agree with the skid steer advise.

I have toyed with the idea of skid steer backhoe and ruled it out because I didn't want to tie up my skid steer.

The weight and reach of the mini-ex was appealling to me, I was curious of its on the job performance. We are going to demo one next week. I have never ran a mini, but I have many hours on the traditional ones. I would assume they operate the same.


----------



## tgeb

start2finish said:


> ok maybe I didn't explain myself, we own a S250, and a several tractors, I'm wasn't trying to get started here, but I agree with the skid steer advise.
> 
> I have toyed with the idea of skid steer backhoe and ruled it out because I didn't want to tie up my skid steer.
> 
> The weight and reach of the mini-ex was appealling to me, I was curious of its on the job performance. We are going to demo one next week. I have never ran a mini, but I have many hours on the traditional ones. I would assume they operate the same.


Well that's different then, I would say, Skidsteer and mini-ex for sure.  Just kidding

But seriously, I have both a Backhoe Case 580SE and a Bobcat 435 Mini-ex. I am using the backhoe less and less and the mini more and more.

Spend the extra money and get a thumb attachment, I use the thumb all the time.:thumbsup: 

The mini-ex is much easier on lawns, and more versatile in tight places.

Mine is zero tail swing and would not have it any other way, worth the extra money.


----------



## digger1

start2finish said:


> Which is the better choice for a landscaper, we do a considerable amount of grading, we build retaining walls. We install irrigation, clear stumps(difficult not owning a backhoe now, sold the old one and are working on a replacement), bury tanks.
> 
> I am leaning towards the mini-ex, 40-45 hp 9000lb models
> 
> or a 310JD (used)
> 
> any input, thanks


I started in landscaping over 20 years ago and switched to excavating about 10 years ago , a mini exc. is one dimensional its going to dig and thats it , your no going to grade with it or move large amount of soil or stock , also minis are not that powerfull until you get into the heavier models , they are perfect for what they are intended for and almost priceless when you get into a situation that you need one , for what I do if I had to pick one machine it's a backhoe because of its versatility


----------



## start2finish

to make things clearer we are considering the
KX121-3 Kubota and the KX161-3 Kubota
9500 and 12000 lbs respectfully


----------



## tgeb

I looked up the Kubotas. Nice machines, My 435 Bobcat falls between the 2 in size.

The Kubota has some real nice features that I wish I had on my Mini-ex.

1.) The angle dozer blade is a very nice option Bobcat does not have.
2.) I like the auto idle option that the Kubota is equipped with, nice feature.

If you have good dealer support for the Kubota, I would say go for it. Dealer support is what made the decision for me to go w/the Bobcat.

As far as size, I have a very good friend who does retaining walls, paver walks ect. and he has the Bobcat 430 and it is great for him, larger would be too much.

The Kubota KX121-3 is a lot closer to that size than the KX161-3.

I would lean toward the smaller excavator which *can* do the same job the larger one can, but the larger one *cannot* do the same job that the smaller one can, if you get my meaning.

Particularly since if I follow you right, you are doing residential landscaping and "hardscaping" where you end up in some real tight spots. The smaller excavator will pay you dividends over one that is just a little too much.

And you *can* grade with a mini ex just fine in fact a bit faster and better than with a skidloader.


----------



## denick

Start,

Driving around I have been looking at landscapers and what they are doing. You did say what the best thing for a landscaper was. I would break it down to a pro's and con's list for each machine. The excavator is a big thing right now and it seems everyone has one (it might be said it is THE thing to have), but is it the right thing is the question. digger's comment has merit.

Just some questions to help us to comment and for your thinking?

Do you have the truck and trailer to move either of these pieces?
Do you have a class A CDL license required?
Do you work on mostly flat ground, steep slopes, rock, sand or wet ?
Do you work in open spaces or tight quarters?
Are you looking at getting into excavating as a line for your business?
What percentage of your work is digging or lifting?
Do you need to lift or carry things over 2000 lbs?

The excavator,
If you get one with a quick-fit and extra hydraulics?
You could have 12", 18" and grading bucket, thumb, hammer.

Is the 360 degree swing, narrow width, tracks, low ground pressure and ability to work on uneven terrain your requirements. 


The backhoe,
Could you get a fully loaded one with front and back quick-fits and extra hydraulics? Extend-a-hoe?
If the front loader has a 1 cy bucket, forks, broom, snowplow or blower, etc.
And the backhoe had 12", 18" 24" and grading bucket, thumb, hammer.

Is it a benefit to be able to load or carry topsoil and mulch, move pallets, carry trees, snowplow. Lift and carry about 6000 lbs. The backhoe would have more reach, dig deeper, more bucket volume, better bucket and stick forces, lift more. You said you weren't going with a skidsteer backhoe because you didn't want to tie up the skidsteer. Would the backhoe help with that work load. Does it help to be able to drive it from job to job.

Nick


----------



## jjtt

I build 3 to 4 houses a year and recently bought a used kubota 121-2. I use it for digging trenches/backfilling foundations/site grading. The only drawback I have found vs. a backhoe is the material movement. If you need to move material quickly, a mini excavator is not the choice. If you want the versatility and ease of operation, the mini is great. The only reason I would buy a backhoe over a mini, would be for moving material. And in that case, I would rather have a mini and a bobcat for maneuverability around houses.


----------

